# Pure Rally



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Just incase anyone wants to follow Charlie and Myself on the rally here is a short intro video with links to You tube and facebook.

We will be uploading video each day for your enjoyment.

We have 4 fixed point cameras in the car and 2 "roaming" for some weird shots!

Should be rather interesting!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Linky no worky mate.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Trev said:


> Linky no worky mate.


Crap!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoS90pLJAgY


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Trev said:


> Linky no worky mate.


It does now.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Enjoy it and leave those Glamour Girls alone!


----------



## Neanderthal (Apr 5, 2013)

Sounds like great fun. Have subscribed to the channel 
oh and don't you dare leave those glamour girls alone


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

So what's the story with this? Getting some very bad press on FB.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

BND said:


> So what's the story with this? Getting some very bad press on FB.


Guy running it is a freakin con artist. 

None of the promised stuff happened.

No top gear track.
No nurburgring laps unless you paid extra.
Hotels supposed to all be 4 or 5 star, some unrated.
All top dj,s never at parties.
No security for cars as promised.
No mechanics on rally as promised.

We went off rally on day 3 after the nurburgring fiasco.
Rejoined for last four days now wish we had not in some respects!

In the end the rally participants started calling it the peoples rally as we made it work not the dick head "running it"! 
The old blitz spirit kicked in.


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

Very sorry to hear that mate. I did another rally last month and was a gamble as I didn't know what I was getting, but thankfully I had a little more luck.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

The spec on the site is a little different now it's passed for the previous event

***8226; Only one package for all giving you value for money
***8226; All hotels on the rally (including breakfast) included in the price
***8226; Travel via Euro tunnel included
***8226; FREE entry to all PureRally parties
***8226; FREE entry for track event
***8226; Pre-rally party at Spearmint Rhino
***8226; Winner***8217;s and pool party at Ocean Club Marbella
***8226; FREE Goodie bag
***8226; Member of staff on call 24 hours in case you need us
***8226; 24 hour FREE legal support from our legal sponsors to help deal with any speeding issues that may happen
***8226; Great last day pool party
***8226; FREE tee shirt for each team member
***8226; FREE stickers for your car
***8226; The experience of your life not to be missed!


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

EAndy said:


> The spec on the site is a little different now it's passed for the previous event
> 
> ***8226; Only one package for all giving you value for money
> ***8226; All hotels on the rally (including breakfast) included in the price
> ...


Yep noticed that yesterday! Unfortunately for him there are copies of what was originally offered on sites he can not change!

Even his Facebook page is changing as he removes negative posts from the guys on the rally!

Almost changes as much as his terms and conditions which are nothing like what we signed up to before paying for the rally!

Have my lawyers on them at the moment as they contravene fair contract legislation as they are heavily biased in his favour up to the point that he will not give a refund under any circumstances and you can not go after the company or him for non-performance! 

We had the situation that we either pay up more money or the rally would be postponed or you would get shifted to the next rally, no option for refund! Same with terms and conditions, any changes even if you didn't like them were arbitrary!


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Yep noticed that yesterday! Unfortunately for him there are copies of what was originally offered on sites he can not change!
> 
> Even his Facebook page is changing as he removes negative posts from the guys on the rally!
> 
> ...


Were you coerced into this contact in some way or were those terms always available for you to review before you selected this?


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

goRt said:


> Were you coerced into this contact in some way or were those terms always available for you to review before you selected this?


I'm referring to cancellation and date change not the none delivery of service within the scope of the agreement.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

goRt said:


> Were you coerced into this contact in some way or were those terms always available for you to review before you selected this?


He has a clause in the terms and conditions that reads!

22. Terms and condition changes.

The organiser has the right to modify these terms and conditions regulary subject to informing individuals of the modifications. You shall be considered to have approved the changed terms and conditions by taking part in this event!

Which is great but if you don't approve there is no way you can get out of the event without loosing all your money thanks to this little clause!

15. Refunds

No refunds of any kind including the entry fee will be made under any circumstances!

Classic damned if you do damned if you don't!


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Was reading some of the day by day blogs and could see the wheels were falling off. It was the chap from The Sun Newspapers blog and seems little bias but some bits still made me chuckle.



> Back at the hotel, complaints are coming in to Oliver from some disgruntled customers.
> 
> A meeting’s called before evening dinner as a chance to explain what has been a painful day. It’ll be the first time since leaving for London that everyone is together.
> 
> ...





> At a food stop (Burger King, if you’re wondering), I ask the guys what they think of their Pure Rally experience. They all agree that it’s not what they were expecting and say they’d be having more fun if the Spearmint Rhino girls were on the Rally – as previously advertised.
> 
> So much so, that they decide to make some enquiries to the Gentleman’s Club themselves, to see if they can have some of the models they met on a Pure Rally photo shoot, flown out to join the party.
> 
> ...





> Originally the Pure Rally fleet was meant to be off to St Tropez, but late team cancellations mean a loss of funds for booking hotels, so it’s now a long six hundred mile (estimated nine hours) journey straight to Barcelona.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

EAndy said:


> Was reading some of the day by day blogs and could see the wheels were falling off. It was the chap from The Sun Newspapers blog and seems little bias but some bits still made me chuckle.


That doesn't say anything about the sun guy telling the organiser that he works for the sun not Pure rally and he will talk to whoever he wants, after Mel tried to push people his way that would give favourable quotes etc.

The swarve guys stopped doing videos after day 4-5 as they were as pissed off as everyone else.

The videos they made make it look superb!


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Neil, you should have done the GTROC Tour, well organised, planning was excellent, great route and hotels. Plenty of wine and an excellent group of Nissan enthusiasts on the trip.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

barry P. said:


> Neil, you should have done the GTROC Tour, well organised, planning was excellent, great route and hotels. Plenty of wine and an excellent group of Nissan enthusiasts on the trip.


Believe me wish I had now Barry.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

There's always next year Neil! Not sure the ladies would have liked the Spearmint girls.....


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

ROG350Z said:


> There's always next year Neil! Not sure the ladies would have liked the Spearmint girls.....


They didn't go!

Neither did any of the superstar DJ's

or the glamour models!

All we had were hotels that were crap for the most part!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Sounds like mega story for the Asda evening. We will get you a microphone as am sure we want to hear the full story with anecdotes.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I thought it sounded to good to be true for the money he was charging. So Lucy Pinder didn't even get her boobs out?! A total let down all round!


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

TREG said:


> I thought it sounded to good to be true for the money he was charging.


I don't think the cost was the issue - sounded like the guy organising it. I did Rico Rally for less cost and it was excellent and delivered more than promised.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

BND said:


> I don't think the cost was the issue - sounded like the guy organising it. I did Rico Rally for less cost and it was excellent and delivered more than promised.




I just looked at what he was offering for the price and found it hard to believe. First impressions can be right..


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like a class action lawsuit is in the offing!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Looks like a class action lawsuit is in the offing!


Fair enough. It did look a bargain (based on our Tour costs) for what they were doing but figured he was doing it at cost (or below) to get a mega event and hike it to £2k next year.

It appears I was wrong. Did you Credit Card it Neil and get it back for next years GTROC Tour?


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Yep paid portion on credit card!

Will try getting money out of him first!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> Yep paid portion on credit card!
> 
> Will try getting money out of him first!


Make a claim against your credit card company anyway. It won't hurt.


----------

